# Complimentary data connectivity



## Robert Pickel (Apr 21, 2016)

The Premium Upgrade says "two years of complimentary data connectivity." What sort of data connectivity do you get without the Premium Upgrade? This would include all data interface including software upgrades, as well as radio/music streaming away from home WiFi. Any idea what the data connectivity will cost after this two years? We'll be at the mercy of AT&T (the Tesla provider), if we want full data! How is it handled now on the S and X?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Robert Pickel said:


> The Premium Upgrade says "two years of complimentary data connectivity." What sort of data connectivity do you get without the Premium Upgrade? This would include all data interface including software upgrades, as well as radio/music streaming away from home WiFi. Any idea what the data connectivity will cost after this two years? We'll be at the mercy of AT&T (the Tesla provider), if we want full data! How is it handled now on the S and X?


This is unclear and tricky because Tesla wants your data...


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

AT&T? Yuck! That bit of info didn't make my day as 90% of my weekly driving is outside of the AT&T network.


----------



## RichardKJ (Aug 2, 2017)

S and X have 4 years of free data beginning January 2014 or delivery date, whichever is later. We won't know until January 2018 what happens after that.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Robert Pickel said:


> The Premium Upgrade says "two years of complimentary data connectivity." What sort of data connectivity do you get without the Premium Upgrade? This would include all data interface including software upgrades, as well as radio/music streaming away from home WiFi. Any idea what the data connectivity will cost after this two years? We'll be at the mercy of AT&T (the Tesla provider), if we want full data! How is it handled now on the S and X?


"wifi and LTE connectivity" is listed under standard convenience features, not premium, so should be the same for all.


----------



## Robert Pickel (Apr 21, 2016)

SSonnentag said:


> AT&T? Yuck! That bit of info didn't make my day as 90% of my weekly driving is outside of the AT&T network.


Yes, this begs the question of what Tesla owners do where AT&T ain't so good, like here in Maine, even along the more populous coast, AT&T has significant dead zones, and don't even try to use it up in northern Maine. Verizon is the carrier of choice for most. So, does Tesla let you have a choice? Those who live away from strong AT&T cell towers will give up music streaming and other premium features.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Robert Pickel said:


> Yes, this begs the question of what Tesla owners do where AT&T ain't so good, like here in Maine


You could tether your car to your phone, I supposed.

At least that's an option with a Tesla. I wish I could do that with my Leaf.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

This is something I'm watching closely. Here in Canada data rates are ridiculous.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

If Tesla used Verizon, they wouldn't have any money left over to manufacture cars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2017)

Tesla will never close the tap completely. They want EAP data and likely app will work.
But more demanding services (web pages, streaming audio) will not be free forever. 
It's not free for Tesla to offer streaming audio for few million cars. 
Even if Elon has 4425 satellites up in orbit.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

arnis said:


> Tesla will never close the tap completely. They want EAP data and likely app will work.
> But more demanding services (web pages, streaming audio) will not be free forever.
> It's not free for Tesla to offer streaming audio for few million cars.
> Even if Elon has 4425 satellites up in orbit.


YOu mention web pages. In the UI pictures that I've seen for the Model 3 I haven't seen any icons that look like they are for a browser. I think they took the browser and most other Model S/X apps out of the Model 3 UI. Let's hope they add them later.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

viperd said:


> YOu mention web pages. In the UI pictures that I've seen for the Model 3 I haven't seen any icons that look like they are for a browser. I think they took the browser and most other Model S/X apps out of the Model 3 UI. Let's hope they add them later.


Yes, calendar appears to be missing as well. Perhaps they're there and just not shortcuts from the bottom row of icons.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Robert Pickel said:


> Yes, this begs the question of what Tesla owners do where AT&T ain't so good, like here in Maine, even along the more populous coast, AT&T has significant dead zones, and don't even try to use it up in northern Maine. Verizon is the carrier of choice for most. So, does Tesla let you have a choice? Those who live away from strong AT&T cell towers will give up music streaming and other premium features.


The model S is pretty choppy when service is bad and they don't handle flaky networks well. I've always felt like the network interface was designed for perfect signals like they have in crowded areas near the Tesla factory. They need to do a lot more testing in areas with poor connectivity and see how things behave. The Slacker stuff gets super flaky, but the nagivation just starts giving you blank tiles and sometimes takes a reboot to get over it.

That's for the main nav. The navigon stuff in the S/X works offline so you can go by that when service is out. I'm hoping they can do offline maps or something for the 3 (no mention of it through) so driving in an unknown area with no service will not be fun. Thats north of San Francisco, Maine and various other places of the states that still have weak service.


----------



## SnoopyTesla (Aug 6, 2017)

BobLoblaw said:


> This is something I'm watching closely. Here in Canada data rates are ridiculous.


More importantly, which carrier will be used in Canada as we do not have AT&T. Hopefully not Bell.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SnoopyTesla said:


> More importantly, which carrier will be used in Canada as we do not have AT&T. Hopefully not Bell.


there were some older posts I found that Model S owners dug into the IP address and it was a US ATT roaming account, so likely on the Rogers network, but technically ATT. Not sure if that is still the case today...


----------



## SnoopyTesla (Aug 6, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> there were some older posts I found that Model S owners dug into the IP address and it was a US ATT roaming account, so likely on the Rogers network, but technically ATT. Not sure if that is still the case today...


Thanks. Rogers is better than Bell. I wasn't sure if Tesla would negotiate a separate deal with a Canadian carrier, but it makes sense to use the same network as AT&T.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

viperd said:


> YOu mention web pages. In the UI pictures that I've seen for the Model 3 I haven't seen any icons that look like they are for a browser. I think they took the browser and most other Model S/X apps out of the Model 3 UI. Let's hope they add them later.


Don't forget the Model 3 is just a few weeks old, and I am sure the software is not at all at feature parity with the other cars yet. They have several months before these cars are in the hands of the public, plenty of time to add the less important software features. I'm sure the programmers have been busy with more important things just getting the basics ready for launch.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

viperd said:


> YOu mention web pages. In the UI pictures that I've seen for the Model 3 I haven't seen any icons that look like they are for a browser. I think they took the browser and most other Model S/X apps out of the Model 3 UI. Let's hope they add them later.


I would be perfectly fine without a web browser. I've always felt a browser was of limited utility in a car and IIRC all of the hacks that have been demonstrated on the S and X have been through the browser. Phone mirroring would be much more useful.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I don't think Tesla will ever completely pull the plug on your LTE connection. They want your usage data, and they want to make sure you keep getting software updates. I'd speculate they'll put together some package in the $10-20/month range that will include internet streaming audio, browser (when available), and live traffic.
You also need the LTE connection to remotely lock/unlock, start cabin pre-heating and cooling, and start/stop charging or change charging schedule if your car isn't in range of your home WiFi. - That part will probably be permanent.


----------

